# 5 Things...



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

From an InsideEVs post today...

"Overall, despite the list of issues, JR Garage concludes that the Model 3's technology, price, and complete package is currently unbeatable in today's market. Let's have a look at what they dislike about the Model 3:

Everything is controlled via the touchscreen, it doesn't tilt, button locations are cumbersome, some basic functions require three taps, and looking away from the road constantly is a problem
Using the navigation is very distracting from driving since the map is on the right side of the screen
Autopilot is not up to par. It's jumpy, and merging and lane changing doesn't work. You can't change the speed without using the touch screen.
Piano black trim looks amazing, but it scuffs and scratches easily
Headliner should be black (and Alcantara)
Front seats lack adequate adjustability
Tall people's knees sit very high in the rear seats
Steering may be too heavy for most drivers, even in Comfort mode
No automatic high beams
Interior reading lights are dim and narrowly focused
No Summon mode (yet?)
No key fob (which is great for Summon mode)
Pedals look very cheap"

Three things jump out for me:

1. Steering may be too heavy for most drivers, even in Comfort mode
2. Pedals look very cheap
3. Autopilot is not up to par. It's jumpy, and merging and lane changing doesn't work. You can't change the speed without using the touch screen.

Can someone share experience with steering feel and a picture of the pedals? I am holding off on EAP on my purchase because I don't see myself using it very much at this point and waiting until the software is improved over time.


----------



## dogfood (Jun 9, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Can someone share experience with steering feel and a picture of the pedals?[/FONT]











That clutch pedal is especially hideous. And gigantic.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

dogfood said:


> That clutch pedal is especially hideous. And gigantic.


Probably the stiffest clutch pedal EVER.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Pedals and panels are ripe for aftermarket fixes. No worries on those, already solved with a google search.
Interior Panel Wraps
Pedals


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

And


dogfood said:


> That clutch pedal is especially hideous. And gigantic.


it has pedals and a strering wheel? I thought everything was controlled by the 15" touchscreen.... who knew!


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

dogfood said:


> That clutch pedal is especially hideous. And gigantic.


I can't believe the pedals aren't covered with Alcantara! How could Tesla cheap out on something like this. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> From an InsideEVs post today...
> 
> "Overall, despite the list of issues, JR Garage concludes that the Model 3's technology, price, and complete package is currently unbeatable in today's market. Let's have a look at what they dislike about the Model 3:
> 
> ...




Can't say I've actually looked at my pedals since I got the car... is that something people actually regularly do?

Autopilot works great, lane changing works fine but is restricted to highways with interchanges, it will not work on stretches with cross traffic. The lane change is probably a bit sharper than I would normally do, but that's the only thing I would describe as at all jumpy on normal stretches of road (I've let it run on some very tight entrance ramps, and then it can get a bit jumpy, but I didn't actually expect it to run on that at all). If you want to merge you have to use the lane change before your lane ends, lanes ending or splitting is not something current EAP is equipped to handle.

I don't find the steering too heavy, but I leave it in sport mode so may not be particularly representative (though I'm coming from a Camry, so I'm used to a much looser wheel and prefer the tighter sport mode control)

Some of the other things brought up are truly bizarre to me, though maybe it's just the cars I've driven? The seats are by far the most adjustable I've ever experienced in terms of the range of each adjustment. The map is huge and occupies the entire screen other than the far left hand with the car information in it, perhaps they meant the directions themselves? I would prefer the directions be moved to right next to the vehicle info column, but can handle it fine as is. There only control I use on the screen when I'm not in autopilot is the music control, which is no more distracting than other systems I've used. While bringing more control to the wheel would be nice I think people are way over-blowing the distracting use of the screen - if your looking away from the road constantly in the 3 you were probably doing so in whatever other car you were driving but doing it in a way you were more used to.

Automatic high-beams are coming, though when is anyone's guess, as is Summon.

About the only thing I can really agree with in their list of issues is that tall peoples knees to sit pretty high, but my dogs don't seem to mind ;-}


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

You guys are too funny! Let's not start a "pedals gate"


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

LucyferSam said:


> Can't say I've actually looked at my pedals since I got the car... is that something people actually regularly do?
> 
> Autopilot works great, lane changing works fine but is restricted to highways with interchanges, it will not work on stretches with cross traffic. The lane change is probably a bit sharper than I would normally do, but that's the only thing I would describe as at all jumpy on normal stretches of road (I've let it run on some very tight entrance ramps, and then it can get a bit jumpy, but I didn't actually expect it to run on that at all). If you want to merge you have to use the lane change before your lane ends, lanes ending or splitting is not something current EAP is equipped to handle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your detail clarifications.


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> You guys are too funny! Let's not start a "pedals gate"


Actually Pedal-gate sounds pretty fun! It's been too long since we truely cared about Headliner-gate...

Really though, I gotta say I have abosutly no idea what the pedals on my current car look like. So this is low on my priorities.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm not a Model 3 owner yet, but here are my thoughts on JR Garage's issues:

Everything is controlled via the touchscreen, it doesn't tilt, button locations are cumbersome, some basic functions require three taps, and looking away from the road constantly is a problem. Then the Model 3 may not be for you.
Using the navigation is very distracting from driving since the map is on the right side of the screen. This is bound to be addressed via a software fix since it seems to be the consensus among early owners.
Autopilot is not up to par. It's jumpy, and merging and lane changing doesn't work. You can't change the speed without using the touch screen. See number 2 above.
Piano black trim looks amazing, but it scuffs and scratches easily. Get a wrap for it. 
Headliner should be black (and Alcantara). One person's opinion.
Front seats lack adequate adjustability. Really? I've heard quite the opposite. 
Tall people's knees sit very high in the rear seats. Sit up front, then.
Steering may be too heavy for most drivers, even in Comfort mode. See number 5 above.
No automatic high beams. Personally, I don't care for AHB. In fact, I rarely use high beams.
Interior reading lights are dim and narrowly focused. Buy a brighter aftermarket alternative.
No Summon mode (yet?). See number 2 above.
No key fob (which is great for Summon mode). This is a problem?
Pedals look very cheap". Who cares?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Brett said:


> Actually Pedal-gate sounds pretty fun! It's been too long since we truely cared about Headliner-gate...
> 
> Really though, I gotta say I have abosutly no idea what the pedals on my current car look like. So this is low on my priorities.


Ha! yeah, pedal-gate would be a hoot!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I would really like to have the Alpha pedal grippy pattern ☰​


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I would really like to have the Alpha pedal grippy pattern
> ☰​


Now that's a nice pair of Pedals


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Ken Voss said:


> And
> it has pedals and a strering wheel? I thought everything was controlled by the 15" touchscreen.... who knew!


That's just a question of time.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

I have to say the old logo on the Alpha pedals was a nice touch. Would have been nice to see in the current model. But really, you could put a gun to my head and I would not be able to describe the pedals in the Mazda I've driven for nearly 10 years. Other than they move when I mash my foot on them and that the are probably dirty because my feet are always on them.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> From an InsideEVs post today...
> 
> "Overall, despite the list of issues, JR Garage concludes that the Model 3's technology, price, and complete package is currently unbeatable in today's market. Let's have a look at what they dislike about the Model 3:
> 
> ...


"5 Things...."
InsideEV's list is 13 things.
Your list is 3 things.

.....What are the 5 things?!


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> "5 Things...."
> InsideEV's list is 13 things.
> Your list is 3 things.
> 
> .....What are the 5 things?!


Haha! Details, details, details... 5 things, 13 things, 3 things...they are all the same...  so...it's actually more than 5.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> "5 Things...."
> InsideEV's list is 13 things.
> Your list is 3 things.
> 
> .....What are the 5 things?!


"1, 2, 5 -"
"3 sir!"
"3"


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

@gravityrydr said:


>


Ha! great stuff!


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Well it is from InsideEVs after all. 
Late news
Rampant comment censorship
Last place I look for EV news


----------

